# How To Catch Live Bait!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Getting Ready For A Night Of Live Baiting!

During the day i tend to use use cut baits. For night i prefer live bait, either fish or crab. So i'll share how i prepare myself for getting baits ready for casting at night. At time frame 0:48 i'll show a detailed graph on how i execute my system of whipping for live fish. At time frame 4:05 i'll be showing a few on site vids of what i was explaining.

For my bait rig i'm using a 9'6" Okuma SST Rod. The Reel is a Okuma Ceymar C40 with 8lb Sensation monofilament line. Today i used 8ft of 10lb Seaguar fluorocarbon leader as the 4lb & 6lb were snapping. Lighter line is always preferred but since the water was a bit murky it hid the line well. I still prefer small hooks. Today i used Mustad#12. Normally i use #15 but ran out.


----------

